# HILFE BIDDE HILFE



## Weihnachst Sam (30 November 2002)

Sorry das ich schon wieder ein Thread auf mache! aber Ich brauche dringend hilfe!!!


Ich Habe WINDOWS XP und es lässt sich nicht Herunterfahren oder Neustarten!

Es Landet immer wieder im Desktop! wie kann ich das ändern!?

 :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (30 November 2002)

Zuerst mal solltest Du aussagekräftigere Titel verwenden. Mit so einem kann keiner was anfangen.

Weiter solltest Du den Fehler etwas genauer beschreiben damit Dir dann evtl. jemand helfen kann...


----------



## Weihnachst Sam (2 Dezember 2002)

Also wenn ich auf Start Beenden gehe und drauf Klicke kommt

Windows is shooting Down und dann lande ich wieder im Windows!  :bigcry: 

und ich drücke dann Reset! könnt ihr mir Helfen?


----------



## technofreak (2 Dezember 2002)

@sam

Starte mal den Taskmanager: Rechte Maustaste auf der Taskleiste, das ist die Leiste ganz unten drücken.
Dann kontrollieren ob alle Anwendungen (nicht Prozesse!!) geschlossen sind , wenn nicht markieren und "Task beenden" drücken.
Dann mal den Klammergriff (STRG, ALT und ENTF) drücken, dann öffnet sich ein Fenster: Titel "Windows Sicherheit",
 da kannst du "Herunterfahren" drücken. Wenn der PC dann keinen Shutdown macht , ist dein XP defekt. 
Gruß
tf


----------

